# Hacksaw Ridge



## jollyjacktar (29 Jul 2016)

WWII American Army Medic Desmond T. Doss, who served during the Battle of Okinawa, refuses to kill people and becomes the first Conscientious Objector in American history to be awarded the Medal of Honor. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532/?ref_=vi_tr_lt_l_20

The trailer looks good, I will see this one.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> WWII American Army Medic Desmond T. Doss, who served during the Battle of Okinawa, refuses to kill people and becomes the first Conscientious Objector in American history to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532/?ref_=vi_tr_lt_l_20
> 
> The trailer looks good, I will see this one.



Thanks for that, JJT. I look forward to it. 

There's a White Cross Tonight on Okinawa
      Under skies of blue worldly cares are through
                    
High above waves the old Star-Spangled Banner
          In his mem-o-ry she'll be true

Some mother's heart knows full sorrow
           Silently her prayers cross the foam
         
There's a White Cross Tonight on Okinawa
      And a gold star in some mother's home

"More mental health issues arose from the Battle of Okinawa than any other battle in the Pacific during World War II." 


My favorite Conscientious Objector / Medal of Honor movie will probably always be Sergeant York with Gary Cooper,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tYFZywQbQw

"I ain't a-goin' to war. War's killin', and the book's agin' killin! So war is agin' the book!"


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Jul 2016)

But what separates these two brave men is that one finally did take up arms, whereas the other never did.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But what separates these two brave men is that one finally did take up arms, whereas the other never did.



True. 

York applied for Conscientious Objector status, but was denied multiple times.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_York#/media/File:Conscientious_Objector_Claim_of_Appeal_for_Alvin_Cullum_York.png

Regarding Okinawa and the Kamikaze attacks on the USS Bunker Hill. To me, with the exception of the Air War over Germany and Japan, it's the most "interesting?" ( for lack of a better word ) battle I have ever read about. 

"More mental health issues arose from the Battle of Okinawa than any other battle in the Pacific during World War II. The constant bombardment from artillery and mortars coupled with the high casualty rates led to a great deal of men coming down with combat fatigue. Additionally the rains caused mud that prevented tanks from moving and tracks from pulling out the dead, forcing Marines (who pride themselves on burying their dead in a proper and honorable manner) to leave their comrades where they lay. This, coupled with thousands of bodies both friend and foe littering the entire island, created a scent you could nearly taste. Morale was dangerously low by the month of May and the state of discipline on a moral basis had a new low barometer for acceptable behavior. The ruthless atrocities by the Japanese throughout the war had already brought on an altered behavior (deemed so by traditional standards) by many Americans resulting in the desecration of Japanese remains, but the Japanese tactic of using the Okinawan people as human shields brought about a new aspect of terror and torment to the psychological capacity of the Americans."

"After losing in the Battle of Okinawa in June 1945, the Japanese government enacted new laws in preparation for the decisive battles in the main lands. They were the laws that made it possible boys aged 15 or older and girls aged 17 or older to be drafted into front-line-service."


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Oct 2016)

I was given a pass for a screening of this film tonight and have just got back home.  It's as good as the trailer promises and I have no qualms about giving it a thumbs up.  A couple of gripes, such as Naval gunfire support that's all flames etc when it arrives on the Ridge.  It was this kind of Hollywood that keeps it from very realistic looking battle scenes such as featured in Fury.  Small point, but it irks me nonetheless.   Go see it and see it in theatres if you can.  Mel may be mad, but this is a good film.   :nod:


----------



## Lightguns (28 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was given a pass for a screening of this film tonight and have just got back home.  It's as good as the trailer promises and I have no qualms about giving it a thumbs up.  A couple of gripes, such as Naval gunfire support that's all flames etc when it arrives on the Ridge.  It was this kind of Hollywood that keeps it from very realistic looking battle scenes such as featured in Fury.  Small point, but it irks me nonetheless.   Go see it and see it in theatres if you can.  Mel may be mad, but this is a good film.   :nod:



I just resigned from my canoe club over this.  They want to use club funds that maintain portage routes to assist FN in poverty because they feel guilty after reading it. What they think a $1500 is going to do......  I can canoe just fine without them.


----------



## Lightguns (28 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But what separates these two brave men is that one finally did take up arms, whereas the other never did.



I don't think there was a mechanism for York other than Leavenworth.  He had no religious objection being a Southern Baptist.  Non combat roles were open only to certain religions and races.  Mennonites and Hutterites were imprisoned for their total refusal on religious objections.  After WW1 the military had experience with objection and was able to design a policy for the get go.


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was given a pass for a screening of this film tonight and have just got back home.  It's as good as the trailer promises and I have no qualms about giving it a thumbs up.  A couple of gripes, such as Naval gunfire support that's all flames etc when it arrives on the Ridge.  It was this kind of Hollywood that keeps it from very realistic looking battle scenes such as featured in Fury.  Small point, but it irks me nonetheless.   Go see it and see it in theatres if you can.  Mel may be mad, but this is a good film.   :nod:



In the pre-show ads, did they show the St. John advertisement? I was with the child car seat team.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Oct 2016)

kratz said:
			
		

> In the pre-show ads, did they show the St. John advertisement? I was with the child car seat team.



No, sorry.  As it was a pre-release screening, it was straight onto the show with no preamble on screen.


----------

